# It's grim darn sarf....



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Merry Christmas from a cold wet and windy Algarve Portugal, It's chucked it down all night, we have the tail end of the weather system the UK is having, it looks like it extends through France and Spain down to us, and looking at the weather map there is another one right behind it :roll: ..

And the family are flying out tomorrow to see us, was hoping for something better for them, the locals will be pleased though they are desperate for water down here.

ray.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> Merry Christmas from a cold wet and windy Algarve Portugal, It's chucked it down all night, we have the tail end of the weather system the UK is having, it looks like it extends through France and Spain down to us, and looking at the weather map there is another one right behind it :roll: ..
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Ray hope you all have a great day and go easy on the drink lol ( we wont ). It was a rough night at Silves aswell part of the bouls pitch was washed away .

Paul and Lynne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas Ray & Sandra, dry sunny with a slight breeze here in the uk  



Jacquie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wet over here near Murcia too Ray.
Anyway have a good one, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas and at least you know summer is now on it's way  

Next time, try going a bit further south :lol: Nice and warm down here.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Merry Christmas and at least you know summer is now on it's way
> 
> Next time, try going a bit further south :lol: Nice and warm down here.


Hi.

Been there, well Kenya...

The anti malaria drugs did my head in.. (Larium) I'm going nowhere you need this kind of medication :roll:

ray.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

No sympathy from me. It's lovely up norf.

Happy Christmas. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

motormouth said:


> No sympathy from me. It's lovely up norf.
> 
> Happy Christmas. :lol:


Hey up.

I know I come from and live there. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Sithie ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > No sympathy from me. It's lovely up norf.
> ...


Thanks a bunch Ray.
I was planning next Christmas and Jan in or around faro for our 50th. Now I made the mistake of telling my wife about your weather and she doesn't want to go!!!!!

Ray. :roll:


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Stay safe all of you on the road in the bad weather xx


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah Ha!!! Good! All year long we have been listening to you tell us how Scorchio it is in one location or another.

Well I can now tell you that at Flamborough which as you know is right near where you live it is wall to wall sunshine.

I will be getting the chairs out shortly for an al fresco brunch.

Merry Christmas Ray!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Not bad here too. Lots of sunshine yesterday and quite a bit of blue sky between the clouds today. Has been somewhat windy at times but not as much rain in the last few days as we'd normally expect round here. Haven't had anything you could call a storm (?yet). Feel really sorry for those that have been flooded or had their Christmas disrupted.

However, Merry Christmas everyone!  


Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hah! 

Hope it clears UK by mid-February ; 
Sunny on Oxfordshire/ bucks border- hopeful of a walk out after lunch, and a lazy snooze with glenlivet accompaniment.......


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am really trying to dredge up some sympathy Ray ..... but it's not working. :lol: 

Blue sky and wall to wall sunshine here. I will quickly gloss over the temperature though. 8O 

Ignore Barry, he is getting the hump because the 2 Donkeys are still chasing him.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Peaky came round to ask Sandra If she wanted to take fat dog for a walk with her and her dog, me thinking, dopey buggers it's going to pee it down as the next cloud comes over..

Off they went 10 mins later they came back as the heavens opened again, the dog now stinks of wet dog :roll: .

Woman, haven't the sense they were born with.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Never mind Sandra is now making some mince pies for when the family come tomorrow...

ray


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

ray just trying to get the dogs out between showers !! betta train the yorkie to use the bathroom me thinks instead !!! still 3 hours till lobster feast !!!! bring it on ....


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

peaky said:


> ray just trying to get the dogs out between showers !! betta train the yorkie to use the bathroom me thinks instead !!! still 3 hours till lobster feast !!!! bring it on ....


Lobster sounds nice peaky …… Lynne is doing the Turkey and I'm sorting the wine lol

Hope you have a nice Christmas all the best .......The sun has just come out .

Paul and Lynne


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Sandra is now going round to peakys van with a wine box, funny Dee doesn't drink, maybe it's for Tina, she went round yesterday and left a pizza in the oven which was supposed to be my tea, never knew they were black, so ended up with a tin of salmon and a slice of bread, oh and a bottle of port :wink: .

At least the sun is out now, and the mince pies are cooked and on the plate steaming hot, wander how many will be left when she wobbles back to our van. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hard work this motor homing business. I think Sandra is going to adopt the girls :roll: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

motormouth said:


> No sympathy from me. It's lovely up norf.
> 
> Happy Christmas. :lol:


SNAP


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

its because ray s sooo demanding that Sandra needs thearapy to cope with ray so she round for some r/and r !!!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi paul, lynne, have a great day too have a drink for me iv e got shloer !! ohh ahhh I know how to have a good time !!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

peaky said:


> its because ray s sooo demanding that Sandra needs thearapy to cope with ray so she round for some r/and r !!!


at

Hmmm right I am coming round to sort you out, that is unless you have some free beer?.

Amazing they are 20 ft away, and this message is traveling a good 30000 miles to get to them. :roll: makes an all new meaning to idelitus . :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas all, cloudy with sunny periods for last 4 days here in Florence although today colder and blusterly.

Dick


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

How is it at the moment matey? We were thinking of heading down until we saw your post :-/


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Nice and sunny at the moment but windy at the Algarve, it rained and thundered a little bit last night but it is due to come good over the next few days, 22.5C on the clock.

If it stays like this the ground will soon dry up, anyway it's nearly January the middle of winter so we all have to take what comes, there is no such thing as guaranteed sunshine where ever we happen to be, still better than a winter at home though!. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------

